# How to tie a Bubble/Straw Rig?



## PompChaser315

Whats the best way to tie these rigs? They were tearing up the spanish with them today at the pier and I seemed to be the only one without this rig  Can anyone do a step by step maybe with pics? Might be a good idea for a sticky for others wanting to learn how to tie one.. Thanks in advance


----------



## PompChaser315

I just found this:
http://fishingdestinguide.com/BUBBLERIGS.html


----------



## milesvdustin

I put some bbs inside mine to make more noise.


----------



## albacized

FUPAGUNT said:


> I just found this:
> http://fishingdestinguide.com/BUBBLERIGS.html


 
By the way, aside from the items they showed that could be used as the 'lure' part of that rig, a small clark spoon is another excellent option. Also small flashy flies that would normally be way too light to cast without a fly rod if not for the bubble. I wouldn't mind catching one on a straw just for the novelty of it (yeah, I'm one of those wackos that likes to try things just to be adventurous)

I just returned home (to Massachusetts - but I'm a former resident of the fine sunshine state) from another part of FL and smacked the albies ('bobos' to you fine folks down south) on that rig as well as some cero mackerel...although I caught plenty of smacks as well, I was flyfishing from a jetty for those fish. 

Btw, another nice option is a egg shaped (and sized) wooden dowel used in place of the bubble...it's something they sell in shops up here (not sure about down there)...but if you can get them, they cast a lot better than the plastic bubbles (even when the bubbles are filled with water) and they are more durable...if you're handy (I'm not), you can make them pretty easy...although shaped like an egg, the front end does have a small flat surface to add some splashing action..I'll try to post pics tonight if you have any interest


----------



## grey ghost

I have never tried this rig, but i will now! thks for info!


----------



## dsar592

I know what you mean. I was at the pier a while back and the spanish were being pulled in left and right and everyone had these bubble rigs. I had never even seen them before. I threw everything I had and could not catch one. I went and bought me some bubble corks and I'll be ready the next time. They work!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Very easy to make.They sell the bubbles at walmart.You can use left over McDonald's straws if you want.But best color that has worked for me is any shade of green.Been doing it since 1988...

BTW,damn good idea on the BB's!!! I'm gonna try that!!!


----------



## T2F

I put plastic beads in mine to keep from having to adjust the water level. Its always the perfect weight. I also use 50# mono with ~3" of rubber tubing from walmart. yellow or green mostly; but pink and orange work well too.


----------



## WW2

This is one of my favorite rigs. The straws get tore up pretty quick. There is a rubber tube that is used to hold on sunglasses. I buy a bunch of those tubes of varying colors and cut them to length. They are pretty cheap and they stand up to the teeth of Spanish, hard tails, ladyfish, bobo's and bft's pretty well.


----------



## RipinLips

Thanks for asking and answering this question. Recently I was told about the rig, but not shown one, so I made one on my own this past weekend and used the whole straw! Maybe that is why I had no bites. I put little plastic beads in mine, because I found BBs would not fit.


----------



## PompChaser315

Where are you guys getting the plastic beads? I made one with bb's and turned out being not such a good idea..


----------



## RipinLips

I used the bobber stop beads I had from my fresh water tackle box. Why didn't BBs work for you? I could not even get them to fit inside.


----------



## PompChaser315

Well for one thing i think i used too many.. the bubble would sink below the surface kind of defeating the purpose.. another thing was the bubble was not airtight and was allowing water inside.. it tarnished the bb's and filled with copper colored water.. as soon as that started the fish stopped biting it.. oh and i took my pocket knife and made the hole a little bigger witg the tip..


----------



## RipinLips

So making the hole bigger, made the bubble leak....
I also took some beads that I got from the craft section at Wal-mart that look like diamonds, and therefore have a lot of sparkle to them and placed them on either end of the straw. My thought was that they would flash and look like scales being scraped off in the bright sunlight. With the knowledge you shared I will make some adjustment and try it all again. Damn I love to fish!


----------

